# Arrggh! please help.  Medialink/iMac/PS3 issue!



## senior_ap (Jan 18, 2010)

Firstly hello to all.  I am a new user on here and really need some help.  :-( 

I have an iMac, running Nullriver medialink. I use this to stream to my PS3.  This has been working fine.  However, I now have  anew router "Neatgear D934" as I have changed ISPs to Sky.

The PS3 will simply not see the media server anymore. As said, it's fine using the old router, but it does not work on the new router - so I am 99.9% the router is the issue.  The iMac can see the PS3 in the medialink software, but the PS3 can simply not see the the media server on the iMac.

Frustrated beyond words with this, any help would be fantastic!


----------



## djackmac (Jan 18, 2010)

Try to reset the modem. Most modems you can't hot swap devices. You need to power down the modem for 30 seconds by unplugging it, then plug it back in for the new device to be recognized.


----------



## senior_ap (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi.  I tried the above ages ago.  The issue is deeper than just a reset.....unfortunately! 

Update:

I installed some media server software on a windows machine and the PS3 see's it.  However, it will not see any media centre on the iMac.  I've tried medialink and eyeconnect.  Firewall on the MAC is OFF.

When I use my old linksys router, it works fine. 

So weird!??!?!?!?


----------



## senior_ap (Jan 20, 2010)

This is the log from the iMac. 

**Mac firewall is set to allow ALL incoming connections**

Check out the line at 22:48:53

192.168.1.100 is the PS3.  

Jan 19 22:48:22 Macintosh Firewall[50]: Allow MediaLinkHelper connecting from 192.168.1.100:55429 uid = 0 proto=6
Jan 19 22:48:30 Macintosh Firewall[50]: Allow MediaLinkHelper connecting from 192.168.1.100:55428 uid = 0 proto=6
Jan 19 22:48:51 Macintosh Firewall[50]: MediaLinkHelper is listening from 0.0.0.0:9386 uid = 501 proto=6
Jan 19 22:48:53 Macintosh Firewall[50]: Deny MediaLinkHelper connecting from 192.168.1.100:55427 uid = 0 proto=6
Jan 19 22:49:10 Macintosh Firewall[50]: MediaLinkHelper is listening from 0.0.0.0:9386 uid = 501 proto=6
Jan 19 22:49:12 Macintosh Firewall[50]: Allow MediaLinkHelper connecting from 192.168.1.100:55426 uid = 0 proto=6
Jan 19 22:49:23 Macintosh Firewall[50]: Allow MediaLinkHelper connecting from 192.168.1.100:55428 uid = 0 proto=6
Jan 19 22:50:41 Macintosh Firewall[50]: krb5kdc is listening from :::88 uid = 0 proto=6
Jan 19 22:50:41 Macintosh Firewall[50]: krb5kdc is listening from 0.0.0.0:88 uid = 0 proto=6
Jan 19 22:50:44 Macintosh Firewall[50]: krb5kdc is listening from :::88 uid = 0 proto=6


----------



## senior_ap (Jan 21, 2010)

FIXED!

I attached the router to the iMac with an ethernet cable. The PS3 then saw the media server straight away. no good for me though, these 2 devices are upstairs/downstairs!

So, I knew where the problem lied (wireless between router and iMac).  So, I put everything back to normal (wireless). The good news is the PS3 STILL see's the media server wirelessly. lol.  

It's as though attaching ethernet on the iMac to the router made the 2 devices 'trust' ech other (for want of a better term).  Now, they work wirelessly.  

Weird, but problem solved.


----------

